# FOTD from last night!



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

This is just from last night

This is what i wore:







and heres the other pics (you can see my makeup clearly in some)





 me and my boyfriend before going out
































WHAT I USED

FACE:
smashbox photofinish primer
benefit boi-ing concealer
estee lauder double wear foundation mixed with maybelline bronzing drops
NARS orgasm blush
MAC sculpt n shape duo

EYES
udpp
MAC paint pot - cashflow
MAC e/s - warming trend, solar white (highlight), amber lights, satin taupe, carbon (crease)
MAC feline kohl power
Bobbi brown gel liner - granite ink
Rimmel glam'eyes mascara
MAC #35 lashes

LIPS
estee lauder tawny lip liner
MAC fleshpot lipstick
benefit her glossiness lipgloss - didnt hear it from me


----------



## nunu (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow! you look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 22, 2008)

Becky you look soo hot :O!! Your dress is gorgeous and that 2nd pic is soooo cute xx


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 22, 2008)

Look at you lil gorgeous sexy mama....Ok now I can look at the makeup...it's hot too!!


----------



## ppalada (Aug 22, 2008)

cute dress and fab makeup!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 22, 2008)

You iz so hott you make fire stop drop and roll ! =P lol ..love the shoes =)


----------



## n_c (Aug 22, 2008)

You look fab! Cute dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You skin looks great btw.


----------



## entyce08 (Aug 22, 2008)

wooo hooo.....sexy mama!!!! you look gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## MAC*Duck* (Aug 22, 2008)

so pretty! the lashes look great as always!


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

You're like a beauty queen!!  I love it.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2008)

You look great, I really love the lips in this one! Looks like you had fun.
BTW, what nail polish are you wearing?


----------



## dollbaby (Aug 22, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! I LOVEEEE IT! You look gorgeous and you're make-up is flawless!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 22, 2008)

becky! gorgeous! im loving the solar white as the highlight, its fantastic.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks alot girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeh solar white is GORGEOUS my new fave highlight!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_You look great, I really love the lips in this one! Looks like you had fun.
BTW, what nail polish are you wearing?_

 
thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






its chanel miami peach


----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 22, 2008)

wow, you look amazing...great makeup, adorable dress...WOW


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 22, 2008)

I think golds and bronzes were MADE for you!!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 22, 2008)

You look absolutely gorgeous!! I want that dress!! Do they sell it here in the states? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_You look absolutely gorgeous!! I want that dress!! Do they sell it here in the states? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
i got it from Miss Selfridge, im pretty sure its a UK store but im not 100% sure x


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 22, 2008)

love ur glowy skin! xxx


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

You are so gorgeous!  Love the dress as well!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

You are just gorgeous rebecca!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW.  Yes, I just shouted that.  

You are one hot tamale!!  And do you know what I like?  You are really sexy without going over the top about it.  Not everyone can wear animal prints and rock it like that.

Very beautiful, my dear.  Looks like you all had a good night out. ;-)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 22, 2008)

b-e-a-utiful! you have such amazing talent, you are so pretty too! glad you had fun!


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 22, 2008)

I love it!

I love your style! 

love the eyeshadow!

love the shoes/dress!

you are hot! take me shopping with you. lol.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 22, 2008)

You look gorgeous! The makeup is awesome as always.  Love the dress and the shoes too of course!


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 22, 2008)

Gorgeousness...the hair, the makeup, the dress... you look glam!!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2008)

you look fabulous! i love your hair.


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 23, 2008)

you are a stunner, becky!!! sooo so pretty


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow you look great! You make me wish I went out more so I could get all gussied up.


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh...you are just too pretty...it's so not fair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But seriously, everything looks so beautiful...your dress, your makeup, your hair!!  Great job & I hope you had a great time!!


----------



## moonlit (Aug 23, 2008)

omg I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee your makeup!! your skin is so glowy and love that dress.. You look hot!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 23, 2008)

You Look Like A Model-stunning!


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 23, 2008)

All I can say is, WOW! You look absolutely amazing!!
I love your makeup, as always, you do a fantastic job!
And your dress is super gorgeous!
Oh, and by the way, I am in love with your shoes, I plan to elope with them if that's alright with you!


----------



## User93 (Aug 23, 2008)

you look absolutely gorgeous and absolutely "playboy hottie" style!


----------



## xpucu (Aug 23, 2008)

You look amazing


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 23, 2008)

gorgeous gorgeous!!!

wow ur friends boobies! lol


----------



## magia (Aug 23, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## RobinG (Aug 23, 2008)

Beck Your so damn pretty. Did you have fun?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Robin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes it was great!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 23, 2008)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 24, 2008)

I love that dress! Fits you like a dream! And as always amazing make up! Glad you had fun!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 24, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 24, 2008)

you look gorgeousssss! your skin looks amazing aswell its so bright & glowinggg
x


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Moxy (Aug 24, 2008)

Simply stunning!! Your bf is one lucky man


----------



## fondue (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW.. Make up, dress, everything is perfect!


----------



## imatocophobic (Aug 24, 2008)

you are so beautiful! your skin is awesome


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 24, 2008)

*you are gorgeous!!!*

*love this look!!*


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 24, 2008)

*Bring on the glamGlam! Stunning! Love your dress, too... & fabulous makeup.*

*sometimes, I really miss England...*

*You're a beautiful Golden Girl, ( & the guys are all cuties !)*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

aww thanks


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 24, 2008)

You are just too stunning. You make me want to wear bronzes more, cos you always look flawless in them!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 24, 2008)

You look gorgeous


----------



## Marijka (Aug 24, 2008)

*HOT! HOT! HOT!*


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## Patricia (Aug 25, 2008)

you look great, love the dress and the makeup


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 25, 2008)

You are a TOTAL package love, can I borrow your life for a week


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 25, 2008)

You sure make justice to your username 'Glam-Babe'


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Jacob2119 (Aug 25, 2008)

i love this look.....can u tell me where u put each color on ur eyes?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacob2119* 

 
_i love this look.....can u tell me where u put each color on ur eyes?_

 
sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



warming trend - all over going above crease
solar white - brow highlight and inner teat duct area
amber lights - outer third of lid and going into crease
satin taupe - outer v and crease
carbon - a lil bit in the crease to darken


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 26, 2008)

wow just stunning


----------



## Jot (Aug 26, 2008)

really stunning sweetie


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

you look like a doll ! cute


----------



## damsel (Aug 26, 2008)

you look really pretty. great job with the m/u!


----------



## Pamcakes (Aug 27, 2008)

The dress is super HOT!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 27, 2008)

you look so gorgeous! love your look (=


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

i love this look!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 27, 2008)

Can you tell me placement for all the colors? I love this look, HOT !


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Can you tell me placement for all the colors? I love this look, HOT !_

 
thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes i mentioned it a few posts up ^


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

You look gorgeous! That nail polish is fabulous too


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Very HOT!!!


----------

